# Substitute for Masa Harina or tortilla flour



## Rocklobster (Jul 31, 2011)

I am going to make up some tamales for the first time and was wondering what I should use for flour. I don't have access to Masa harina. I guess I could use white flour? Maybe semolina? I have never actually eaten a tamale, so I don't know what consitency I should go for. Any suggestions?


----------



## Claire (Jul 31, 2011)

NO!  A corn meal.  Quaker makes one that works.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 31, 2011)

Ah! I just happen to have some. I knew I bought it for a reason Thanks!!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm going to be adding masa to my zucchini fritters tonight just to use up a little. When I die someone will probably find that 5 lb bag in my cupboard I bought a few years back, lol. I should try making my own tortillas and such just to whittle away at it.
Good luck with your tamales!


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks. I think that will happen Tuesday. I will post the procedings, win or lose.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 31, 2011)

Do any of you know if Masa Harina can be used in place of cornmeal for baking or is it different.  In my area it is cheaper than regular cornmeal but, I hate to buy it and have it end up sitting on the shelf with my other experiments.


----------



## giggler (Jul 31, 2011)

Masa Harina and Cornmeal, are not the same...

Cornmeal tastes like corn, like cornbread or Polenta.

Masa Harina is finely ground Hominy. Hominy, though from corn, is totally different. 

wiki here: Masa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hominy is white, has little flavor. When ground, it's more like white baking flour.

My Gosh. Here, Masa Harina is so normal. You can buy sacks at most Gas Stations!

I think you Must source some for Tamales, or they won't be right.

Try the Ethnic Section of your grocer, or try to find Hispanic Market near you. That section will have all the Tamale spices you need also..

Eric, Austin, Tx.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 31, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> Do any of you know if Masa Harina can be used in place of cornmeal for baking or is it different.  In my area it is cheaper than regular cornmeal but, I hate to buy it and have it end up sitting on the shelf with my other experiments.



Totally different product. Masa harina is a flour, corn meal is, well, a meal. It's like the difference between wheat flour and cream of wheat.

If you can not get masa harina, I suggest you run the corn meal through your food processor until it looks like flour.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 31, 2011)

I am in rural Eatern Ontario, Canada. Not a lot of that around here. I will try and mill some corn meal. That, I can do.


----------

